# 800 mails reçus aujourd'hui ! Spyware ou autre chose ?



## mfpyl (20 Mai 2008)

bonjour à vous, 

Après un switch plutôt très réussi il y a un an et demi maintenant, et vous avoir beaucoup lu, il vient de m'arriver quelque chose à quoi je ne m'attendais pas du tout en étant sur mac (os 10.4.11). Ma messagerie est sous thunderbird 2.0.0.14.

En rentrant ce soir du boulot, j'avais 844 mails sur une boite mail (free). Certes, il s'agit d'une vieille boite mail qui est un peu ma "boite à spams", mais tout de même : plus de 800 dans la journée (et d'autres continuent d'arriver) ! Il ne s'agissait pas de spams, mais de mails qui me revenaient en retour  : pubs pour des montres, estampes japonaises notamment. Les spams, nous finissons tous par s'y habituer mais par 800 par jour.

Savez vous comment y remédier ? Est-ce un problème de spywares ? un problème du à free ? Autre chose ?

Franchement toutes les idées sont les bienvenues.
Je pourrai  "laisser mourir" cette boite mail, mais si le problème est plus grave, j'aimerai autant le régler. Si il y a une faiblesse dans mon ordi, autant l'éliminer.

Peut-être connaissez vous des programmes pour analyser tout cela.

J'attends avec impatience vos avis, remarques, suggestions, et vous  remercie par avance des compétences que je n'ai pas...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir





mfpyl a dit:


> Il ne s'agissait pas de spams, mais de mails qui me revenaient en retour : pubs pour des montres, estampes japonaises notamment.


Je n'ai pas bien compris. Les pubs pour des montres qu'on reçoit régulièrement ne sont-elles pas justement du spam ?

Plus de 800 messages de spam d'un coup, c'est un plutôt extraordinaire. S'ils datent bien de la même journée et proviennent d'expéditeurs différents, alors on peut soupçonner une (erreur de) manipulation de la part du FAI. Ou alors peut-être que quelqu'un t'en veut et a organisé une cyber-attaque contre ta messagerie...

Sinon, il est possible d'utiliser des filtres lorsque les e-mails ont des caractéristiques reconnaissables, soit du côté du FAI soit sur le Mac.


----------



## da capo (20 Mai 2008)

J'ai subi le même désagrément hier. (plus de 2400 messages entre 12h40 et 13h30, le temps que je crée et règle correctement un filtre).

Et sur les ng j'ai trouvé d'autres témoignages.
Notre adresse a été utilisée pour "signer" un envoi massif de mail de toutes sortes.

On ne peut rien faire, malheureusement qu'attendre que passe l'orage en filtrant du mieux possible ces messages qui ne sont pas du spam en soi mais les réponses des services de messageries qui ont reçu en masse des pourriels : une adresse n'existe plus, le serveur envoie un mail à l'adresse de réponse (la notre), la boite est pleine&#8230; idem.

Attendre, nettoyer.

Ca finira par passer.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

ouais il  doit y avoir des vagues
en ce moment gmail me bloque beaucoup plus de spams que d'hab
( il les bloque très bien d'ailleurs ca n'arrive pas jusqu'à mon logiciel de messagerie: spams  adressés quasi tous  à 2 comptes non gmail en plus )


----------



## mfpyl (21 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> BonsoirJe n'ai pas bien compris. Les pubs pour des montres qu'on reçoit régulièrement ne sont-elles pas justement du spam ?
> 
> Plus de 800 messages de spam d'un coup, c'est un plutôt extraordinaire. S'ils datent bien de la même journée et proviennent d'expéditeurs différents, alors on peut soupçonner une (erreur de) manipulation de la part du FAI. Ou alors peut-être que quelqu'un t'en veut et a organisé une cyber-attaque contre ta messagerie...
> 
> Sinon, il est possible d'utiliser des filtres lorsque les e-mails ont des caractéristiques reconnaissables, soit du côté du FAI soit sur le Mac.


Il ne s'agit pas de spams dans la mesure où ce sont des messages qui me viennent en retour : "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender". En fait je pense comme da capo : quelqu'un a utilisé mon adresse de messagerie pour envoyer des milliers (millions ?) de spams, et je reçois en erreur tous ceux qui sont envoyés à une adresse qui n'existe pas ou plus. Autant dire que je n'ai pas fini si cela recommence...

Comment quelqu'un peut il (sans pirater mon ordi ou ma messagerie puisque c'est ce que vous semblez croire)  envoyer des mail avec mon identité ou tout du moins en faisant apparaître mon mail comme expéditeur ? Cela veut il dire que quelqu'un peut envoyer n'importe quoi à des millions d'utilisateurs en mon nom ? terrifiante cette pensée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

La réponse est simple : un virus sur le PC d'une personne ayant votre adresse dans son carnet d'adresse, expédie le message à toutes les adresses du carnet sauf une, en signant de l'adresse épargnée. Cette stratégie a été mise en place par les pirates pour rendre très difficile l'identification du PC infecté, et compliquer ainsi le signalement de la chose à son propriétaire, qui bien sûr ignore tout de ce qui se passe.

Je crois que le mail conserve l'adresse ip de l'expéditeur, mais le message en retour, lui, je ne sais pas. Ça serait le seul moyen d'identification.

La méthode n'est pas nouvelle, ça m'arrive de temps en temps depuis au moins 2003, mais toujours un, voire 2 messages. Là, je pense que c'est un ou plusieurs serveurs d'entreprises genre marketing qui ont été infectés.

J'ai un Mac, et putain, j'aime ça ! :love:

Cela dit, ce fil n'a rien à faire dans "Applications", c'est un problème "Internet et réseau". On déménage !


----------



## tornade13 (21 Mai 2008)

Salut

Un peu dans le même cas, 2 adresses gmail beaucoup de spams de filtrés ces derniers jours, 110 en 3 jours, et quelques spams qui passent au travers.

Dernièrement j'ai même eu le droit au spam par FAX !! au boulot   pour des brouettes de chantier électriques et des affaires de bureautique.

Comment peut on filtrer les FAX maintenant ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Mai 2008)

mfpyl a dit:


> Comment quelqu'un peut il (sans pirater mon ordi ou ma messagerie puisque c'est ce que vous semblez croire)  envoyer des mail avec mon identité ou tout du moins en faisant apparaître mon mail comme expéditeur ? Cela veut il dire que quelqu'un peut envoyer n'importe quoi à des millions d'utilisateurs en mon nom ? terrifiante cette pensée...


Oui, c'est bien ça.

Un mail commence par une entête (normalement invisible pour l'utilisateur) qui contient toutes les informations nécessaires à son cheminement et à l'identification de son origine. Malheureusement, cette entête peut au départ contenir n'importe quoi, et le mail peut être envoyé à [presque] n'importe quel serveur SMTP, lequel se chargera ensuite de l'acheminer au travers du réseau. J'ai dit presque, car depuis quelques temps, bon nombre de serveurs SMTP font quelques vérifications (pas prévues dans le protocole) de manière à n'accepter que les mails provenant de l'intérieur de leur propre réseau et répondant à quelques critères simples (comparaison entre l'adresse de l'expéditeur et l'identifiant de l'abonné, par exemple). Mais il existe tout plein de moyens de contourner ce filtrage, en exploitant ses failles ou simplement en expédiant le mail depuis un serveur situé à l'étranger.

Dans ces conditions, n'importe qui peut envoyer des mails en usurpant l'identité de l'expéditeur. Il suffit de mettre l'adresse qu'on veut dans l'entête, dans le champ "From:" (origine) ou "Return-Path:" (adresse de retour).

Toutefois, le destinataire peut lire le chemin qu'a parcouru le mail, de serveur SMTP en serveur SMTP, avant de lui parvenir. Il suffit de visualiser le contenu brut d'un message pour s'en rendre compte (sous Mail, faire Alt+Pomme+U). L'expéditeur réel peut éventuellement figurer dans l'entête, mais il faut quand même garder à l'esprit que son adresse et celles des premiers serveurs de la liste peuvent très bien être fausses car ajoutées à la main dans l'entête d'origine.

Avec ces informations, il est possible d'aller vérifier assez facilement dans les historiques des serveurs quel a été le chemin réellement parcouru par le mail, remonter jusqu'à sa véritable origine, et identifier le coupable (ou bien le PC zombie qui a servi à envoyer le mail, ce cas de figure ne pouvant être écarté).

Malheureusement, seule la police est légalement en mesure de réaliser ces investigations, suite à un dépôt de plainte. Inutile de préciser que les choses se compliquent lorsque l'un des serveurs SMTP de la liste est situé à l'étranger, en dehors de la juridiction nationale. Mais tous les spameurs n'opèrent pas depuis l'étrangers, et grâce à cela certains ont pu être rapidement arrêtés (pour des affaires d'escroquerie il faut dire, alors forcément ça motive plus les forces de l'ordre que la pub non sollicitée).



Je ferais remarque qu'il faut également se méfier des retours de mails. En effet, ce ne sont pas toujours des mails authentiques. Parfois ce sont, comme les fausses pubs, des messages contenant des liens vers des systèmes de "moissonnage", qui permettent de vérifier si des adresses mail récupérées par un autre moyen sont actives (la visualisation du mail ou le clic sur un lien provoque l'envoi d'une requête, indiquant qu'il y a bien quelqu'un à l'adresse visée). Les listes d'adresses ainsi vérifiées acquièrent une valeur marchande et peuvent être revendue et/ou utilisées par les spameurs en tous genres (les services de marketing, les agences de pub, voire la pègre).


----------



## Ploumette (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Ça fait froid dans le dos !...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2008)

ben tant mieux ca rafraichit par grosse chaleur  

-
pour revenir dans le sujet

@mfpyl

je te conseille TRES vivement de considerer cette adresse là comme virtuellement " défunte"`
et de basculer ce que tu y gerais sur une autre adresse neuve

il y a de fortes chances qu'avec le temps cette adresse là entre dans les listes d'adresses spammeuses utilisées par divers filtres ( les blacklists)

( le fait que le spam vienne vraiment de toi ou non étant totalement secondaire)

Donc de fait cette adresse deviendra peu à peu inoperante pour toi

Le bon sens: l'abandonner
Et le plus vite sera le mieux

-
edit 
j'ai eu une de mes adresses sur des blacklists
j'en suis pas mort


----------



## theoliane (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu ça il y a deux mois environ, sur mon adresse Free. Une avalanche de retour de mail (mailer daemon, undelivered, etc...), à tel point que je voyais gonfler à "vue d'oeil" ma boîte "indésirables" d'Apple Mail. Et puis ça s'est arrêté aussi brutalement que ça avait commencé... ça a duré toutefois une semaine environ.


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2008)

Une fonction peut etre rajoutée dans la barre de MAIL c est le bouton "rréexpedier" qui permet de retourner les mails a leur destinataires comme si celui ci avait été envoyé sur une mauvaise adresse .... ça a reduit les spams sur mes add et apres avoir bien fait attention , apres renvoie
les expéditeurs ne me réécrive plus !

pour faire apparaitre cette fonction aller dans "presentation" puis "perso de la barre d'outils"
et choisir de faire apparaitre ce bouton !

Certains services proposent aussi des systemes de mails temporaires comme http://fr.trashmail.net   ou   http://www.tempomail.fr

Utile lorsqu'on ne fait que passer sur un site


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2008)

les erreurs a ne plus faire sur le net



*Piège 1 : ne pas noter ses codes d'accès et mots de passe*


De forum en forum, d'un site marchand à l'autre, il faut créer un compte utilisateur ou client pour participer ou acheter. Ce compte personnel se compose d'un identifiant (un pseudonyme ou une adresse électronique) et d'un mot de passe. Le nouvel inscrit reçoit généralement un courriel récapitulant l'identifiant et le mot de passe choisis. Mais si vous les perdez, vous devrez recréer un nouveau compte... Fastidieux !
Comment l'éviter

Mieux vaut donc regrouper et conserver tous les messages reçus dans un dossier spécifique de votre logiciel de messagerie, en créant un dossier appelé Identifiants, par exemple. Vous pourrez ainsi y accéder facilement et éviter de les effacer par erreur. Votre navigateur Internet peut également enregistrer automatiquement certains identifiants et mots de passe, mais ce n'est pas une bonne idée : une personne qui accède à votre PC pourrait utiliser les comptes mémorisés.

*
Piège 2 : utiliser une seule adresse électronique ! *

Cela revient à descendre d'une voiture à 120 kmh sur une autoroute 

Si vous ne souhaitez pas retrouver votre adresse électronique submergée de spams, il existe une solution toute bête ! La première mesure efficace est de posséder au moins deux adresses de messagerie : une pour la correspondance, à divulguer uniquement à vos proches, celle qui est attribuée par votre fournisseur d'accès à Internet, et une autre de type webmail, que vous pourrez ouvrir chez Gmail ou Hotmail par exemple, réservée à toutes les inscriptions sur des sites. On peut les multiplier, une adresse spécifique aux courriels professionnels, une pour les achats sur Internet... 
Le cas typique du couple pensant tout partager jusqu'au bout et n'utilisant qu'une adresse pour deux personnes et bien sur une attitude absurde, arrivé à ce stade d'utopie un tutoriel ne suffit plus 

Certains sites proposent de créer une identité mail temporaire et re dirigée vers votre adresse . voir tempmail.com par ex; ils proposent aussi une extension à firefox pour un gain non négligeable de temps.

Vous pourrez alors fixer la limite de validité de votre nouvelle identité comme par exemple , vous avec monmail@hotmail.fr et vous créez monmailsecret@tempmail.com auquel vous fixerez une durée de vie de 1 jour à 6 mois ou de 1 mail de réception ou 5000 mails suivant les services ces paramètres varient sensiblement.


*Piège 3 : mettre tous ses contacts en destinataire d'un e-mail*


Les voeux électroniques de début d'année sont propices à ce genre de bévue : l'expéditeur divulgue les adresses électroniques de tous ses contacts, une situation gênante, notamment dans le cadre professionnel. En effet, tous les destinataires voient les adresses électroniques des autres. Une habitude à proscrire !
Comment l'éviter
Plutôt que de mettre la liste d'adresses en destinataire (zone A) ou en copie (zone Cc, placez de préférence tout le monde en copie cachée dans la zone Cci. Les adresses en copie cachée sont alors invisibles pour les destinataires du courriel. Pour faire apparaître la zone Cci dans votre logiciel de messagerie (Outlook Express ou Windows Mail), tapez le raccourci clavier Alt + B. Le seul destinataire à mettre en copie dans la zone Cc, c'est l'expéditeur... donc vous ! 


*Piège 4 : envoyer un fichier enregistré dans un format exotique*


Vous envoyez par courriel un document, un texte ou une photo à l'un de vos proches. Mais êtes-vous sûr qu'il pourra lire ce document ? Son ordinateur pourra-t-il reconnaître le format du fichier que vous avez utilisé ?
Comment l'éviter
A moins d'être certain que le destinataire dispose du logiciel adéquat, privilégiez les formats courants dans les échanges de documents par courriel : Word (.doc) ou (.rtf) pour le texte ; Excel (.xls) pour les tableaux ; PDF pour les documents composites ; Jpeg pour les photos ; MP3 pour la musique... Autant de valeurs sûres que tous les logiciels sauront reconnaître et pourront donc ouvrir. 
En cas de doute chargez votre document dans Openoffice ( concurent opensource de microsoft office ) et enregistrez votre document dans plusieurs encodages différents par sécurités.




*Piège 5 : entasser les favoris*


Les favoris Internet (appelés marque-pages ou signets selon les navigateurs) servent à conserver l'adresse d'une page Web pour y revenir facilement. Mais des séances intensives de surf peuvent vite allonger la liste des favoris et leur faire perdre leur utilité.

Comment l'éviter

N'hésitez donc pas à créer, dans le navigateur, plusieurs dossiers thématiques pour y classer les favoris et les retrouver plus rapidement. Avec Firefox, cliquez sur Marque-pages puis Marquer cette page... Avec Internet Explorer 7, cliquez sur le petit bouton en forme d'étoile avec le signe + Ajouter aux favoris . Pour créer un nouveau dossier de classement, cliquez alors sur le bouton Nouveau dossier et donnez-lui un nom explicite.
De gros éffort ont été apportés pour faciliter leur sauvegarde et je conseille biensur d'utiliser FIREFOX comme navigateur.


*Piège 6 : envoyer des pièces jointes très lourdes*


Vous risquez de bloquer la messagerie du destinataire ! Car le logiciel de messagerie mettra un temps fou à rapatrier cet énorme fichier et, pendant ce temps, ne pourra plus récupérer le reste du courrier. C'est souvent l'envoi de photos qui est en cause. Expédiées telles quelles, leur taille atteint facilement plusieurs dizaines de mégaoctets.
Comment l'éviter
Il est impératif de réduire la taille des photos. Un moyen simple est d'utiliser les options de Windows. Ouvrez le dossier où sont stockés les clichés, sélectionnez ceux qui sont à expédier, puis cliquez sur Envoyer les éléments sélectionnés par courrier électronique. Laissez-vous ensuite guider par l'assistant qui vous proposera de réduire leur taille avant de les expédier par courriel. 



*Piège 7 : cliquer sur un lien sans examiner sa destination*

Avant de cliquer sur un lien proposé dans une page Web, il est préférable de savoir où il vous amènera. Au lieu d'un intitulé parfois nébuleux, l'adresse de la page de destination peut être riche d'informations : vous quittez un site pour un autre, le lien est en fait un fichier à télécharger, on vous dirige vers une publicité...
Comment l'éviter
Il existe un moyen simple de lire cette adresse : en pointant un lien avec le curseur de la souris, son adresse complète apparaît dans la barre d'état du navigateur située en bas de la fenêtre. Si cette barre est invisible, faites-la apparaître en cliquant, dans le menu Affichage du navigateur, sur Barre d'état. En ayant accès à l'adresse complète du lien, vous pourrez avoir une idée plus précise de sa destination ! 


*Piège 8 : ne pas effacer ses cookies
*
Les cookies, ces petits fichiers cachés qui stockent diverses informations sur les sites que vous avez visités et sur ce que vous y avez fait, peuvent parfois poser problème. Sur les sites marchands, notamment, votre panier risque de se garnir lorsque vous faites une simulation d'achat - par exemple pour connaître les frais d'acheminement qui n'apparaissent qu'en fin de procédure - et, plus tard, lorsque vous retournerez sur ce site, il ne se sera pas vidé.
Comment l'éviter
Avec Firefox, cliquez sur Outils, Effacez mes traces, vérifiez que la case cookies est cochée, et cliquez sur Effacer mes traces maintenant. Avec Internet Explorer 7, cliquez sur Outils, puis sur Supprimer l'historique de navigation. Enfin, cliquez sur Supprimer les cookies et validez par Oui. 




*Piège 9 : abuser du langage SMS dans ses messages*

Qu'il s'agisse d'interventions sur les forums ou de courriels, évitez d'utiliser le langage SMS. S'il est adapté aux messages courts sur les téléphones mobiles, il devient, en revanche, très agaçant et illisible pour des messages plus longs. De nombreux forums précisent d'ailleurs dans leur charte que le langage SMS y est banni, pour le confort de lecture de tous.



*Piège 10 : réagir à chaud à un message*

Les échanges électroniques, écrits et courts, gomment beaucoup de subtilités que l'on saisirait dans une conversation. Ne prenez donc pas comme une agression un courriel ou un post sur un forum. Dans ces cas-là, réagir à chaud et vivement ne fait en général qu'envenimer les choses. Laissez passer un peu de temps avant de répondre. S'agissant des forums, vous constaterez bien souvent qu'un autre intervenant a pris votre défense ou a rappelé à l'ordre l'offenseur. Dans un contexte professionnel, rien ne vaut une conversation de vive voix pour dissiper un malentendu. 




*Piège 11 : croire à l'incroyable*

On vous offre une grosse somme d'argent en échange de votre aide pour un transfert bancaire ? Un acheteur est prêt à payer cinq fois sa valeur un objet mis aux enchères ? MSN devient devient payant ! la fin du monde approche ? Méfiance ! Il s'agit à tous les coups d'une arnaque en ligne ou d'une rumeur mieux connues sous le nom de HOAX. Comme dans la vraie vie, les miracles sont rares sur le Web. 

Toujours verifier sur hoaxbuster.com vous serez tres surpris 




*Piège 12 : donner ses identifiant et mot de passe bancaires*


Si une personne se réclamant de votre banque vous téléphone, accepteriez-vous de lui donner vos coordonnées bancaires ? Non, bien sûr ! La même prudence s'impose à la réception d'un courriel émanant, soi-disant, de votre banque. Si cette personne vous demande d'aller sur un site pour y rappeler vos identifiant et mot de passe, ne le faites pas. Cette technique d'escroquerie a un nom : le phishing . 
*


Piège 13 : confondre résultats de recherche et liens commerciaux*


Le moteur de recherche Google vit grâce à ses recettes publicitaires. Chaque fois que vous lancez une recherche, les mots-clés sont analysés et des liens commerciaux s'affichent sur un fond coloré, avant les résultats proprement dits de votre requête. Ils apparaissent aussi sur le côté droit de la page


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2008)

Pasmal le topo de kaos
pas d'accord sur tout mais en gros correct

*une précaution avec l'utilisatiion d'adresses temporaire ( parfois TRES pratique)
Ne pas les utiliser pour certaines inscriptions 
car parfois plus tard on a besoin de certaines choses pour raisons divers ( par exemple perte de log)
et le mail de contact, par definition voulu avec durée de vie determinée, est...
mort.

*pour les PJ "lourdes"
il y a des dizaines de solutions étudiées pour ca
depuis hébergement temporaire ou non sur site jusqu'à outils d'envois
 j'ai dit pando? vous etes sûr que j'ai dit pando ? naaaan j'ai pas dit pando.  

* favoris signets
ne pas négliger les reports en ligne 
Quantité de sites specialisés dans la gestion de signets ( classés annotés-commentés , multi tagguables , importables exportables)


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2008)

ouais c'est un topo un peu vulgarisé déstiné au débutants // quoique il ne me ferais pas de mal non plus parfois ! car comme de juste personne ne respecte toute ces regles


----------



## mfpyl (23 Mai 2008)

Au moins, il me semble que j'ai une certitude : personne n'a piraté mon ordinateur... des petits malins bidouillent simplement l'intitulé des messages pour que ce soit à moi que reviennent tous les mails adressés à des boîtes "mortes" ou des filtres qui renvoient les spams à l'expéditeur. C'est donc plutôt une bonne nouvelle ! 

Merci Kaos pour tous ces bons conseils : le pire, c'est que je suis déjà la plupart d'entre eux... sauf peut-être celui de mettre mes destinataires en copie conforme invisible (Cci). Heureusement pour moi (conseil n°2) j'ai plusieurs boites et celle qui s'est vue remplie de centaines de retour de mails est une vieille boite à spam... dont je ne me sers plus que pour cela. 

J'ai donc deux "boites à spam" : je vais directement consulter sur free mes inscriptions sur des forums, des sites quelconques... et effectivement pascalformac : 

_conseille TRES vivement de considerer cette adresse là comme virtuellement " défunte"`
et de basculer ce que tu y gerais sur une autre adresse neuve

_c'était déjà le cas, mais je crois que les escrocs du net m'y forcent dès aujourd'hui !

En suivant la plupart de ces conseils (je serai encore plus vigilant), mais franchement, je ne suis pas non plus de ceux qui divulguent leurs mails à tout va (j'ai des comptes très séparés selon les usages), j'efface mes traces à chaque extinction de firefox, bref... je pensais être à peu près sérieux et pourtant. On n'est visiblement à l'abri de rien sur le net !

Merci pour ces réponses, la discussion peut toutefois continuer : les conseils sont toujours bon à prendre. Preuve m'en est faite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2008)

mfpyl a dit:


> franchement, je ne suis pas non plus de ceux qui divulguent leurs mails à tout va (j'ai des comptes très séparés selon les usages), j'efface mes traces à chaque extinction de firefox, bref... je pensais être à peu près sérieux et pourtant. On n'est visiblement à l'abri de rien sur le net !



Ah, mais si, tu es à l'abri, pour les SPAMS qui te reviennent, ça n'est pas toi (ton ordi) qui est piraté, mais le PC de quelqu'un qui à ton adresse dans son carnet d'adresse, un des milions de PC zombies qui parsèment la planète, mais rassure toi, il n'existe à priori, pas encore de Mac zombie !


----------



## Aliboron (24 Mai 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Une fonction peut etre rajoutée dans la barre de MAIL c est le bouton "rréexpedier" qui permet de retourner les mails a leur destinataires comme si celui ci avait été envoyé sur une mauvaise adresse .... ça a reduit les spams sur mes add et apres avoir bien fait attention, apres renvoie les expéditeurs ne me réécrive plus !


Erreur !

A part pour quelques envois de type publicitaire (mais relativement inoffensifs), les spammeurs ne mettent pas leur véritable adresse (pas fous) mais celle d'une pauvre victime dont l'adresse a été volée. "Retouner" le message à quelqu'un qui n'a en réalité rien envoyé est totalement contre-productif et ne sert qu'à encombrer la bande passante (et la boîte aux lettre de la pauvre victime en question). C'est d'ailleurs (plus ou moins) l'objet du présent fil, où mfpy se plaint de recevoir des "réponses" de gens qui ont reçu du spam de sa part.

C'est curieux, d'ailleurs, il semble qu'il y ait ces jours-ci une offensive particulière puisque j'ai moi aussi reçu une quantité industrielle de "Failure notification" venant du monde entier sur deux adresses habituellement spammées (mais dans des proportions "normales"). Evidemment, c'est difficile de mettre un filtre anti-spam sur les avis de non-délivrance de courrier...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Erreur !


+1
je signale que cette fonction est déjà intégrée dans Mail
(lire l'aide !)


> *Renvoi des messages indésirables*
> 
> Pour décourager quelqu'un de vous envoyer du courrier indésirable, vous pouvez rejeter leur message ou leur "renvoyer", à condition bien sûr que leur adresse soit valable. En renvoyant le message de cette manière, il est notifié à l'expéditeur que votre adresse n'est pas valable. C'est une option utile pour le rejet de courrier envoyé en masse par des entreprises sur les listes de desquelles vous figurez depuis l'achat d'un produit.
> 
> ...


c'est souvent une fonction inutile et qui ne fait qu'augmenter le traffic




> C'est curieux, d'ailleurs, il semble qu'il y ait ces jours-ci une offensive particulière puisque j'ai moi aussi reçu une quantité industrielle de "Failure notification" venant du monde entier sur deux adresses habituellement spammées (mais dans des proportions "normales"). Evidemment, c'est difficile de mettre un filtre anti-spam sur les avis de non-délivrance de courrier...


sauf que certains filtres ( coté service webmail) les classent comme spam
ce qui n'est pas totalement idiot car ce sont parfois des spams originaux
 pas mal de spam prétendent etre une réponse et /ou use masquent en failure notice


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

Offensive en règle aussi sur ma boite Orange depuis une semaine ou deux...
Que des trucs de casino en ligne et de "vente de logiciels pas cher très bien".
Ça change des augmenteurs de volume en tout genre...
A ce pr0pos, la couverture de Fluide Glacial de juin vaut le détour


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Offensive en règle aussi sur ma boite Orange depuis une semaine ou deux...
> Que des trucs de casino en ligne et de "vente de logiciels pas cher très bien".


c'est vrai qe les traducteurs automatiques sont très utilisés en ce moment et ca donne des resultats assez rigolo
en ce moment pas mal d'expediteurs avec des noms expediteurs qui sont des slogans(mal traduits)
genre comme expediteur _bataile de les pillule_
 



> Ça change des augmenteurs de volume en tout genre...


hein ?
plus *fort* , j'entends pas
( je sais ca rend sourd)
 



> A ce pr0pos, la couverture de Fluide Glacial de juin vaut le détour


et regardez le pied, c'est un iMac


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hein ?
> plus *fort* , j'entends pas
> ( je sais ca rend sourd)
> 
> et regardez le pied, c'est un iMac



Sourd, peut-être, mais l'il alerte, hein...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Non seulement renvoyer un mail est inutile et ne fait qu'augmenter le trafic, mais comme pascalformac le rappelle et comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon deuxième post, il peut aussi s'agir de spam.

Donc le bon conseil, c'est :*Ne renvoyez jamais les messages indésirables*​Sinon, on obtient exactement l'effet inverse du but recherché :
- si l'adresse de l'expéditeur est fausse, le message est diffusé et devient à son tour un spam, multipliant par deux l'effet négatif du mail (propagation d'un lien cliquable ou d'un virus, engorgement des serveurs et des boîtes de réception),
- dans le cas contraire, le spammeur peut être renseigné sur l'état d'activité de votre messagerie, ce qui est très probablement son intention.


J'ajouterai deux autres conseils, qui empêcheront les "moissonneurs" d'adresses de s'intéresser à votre messagerie, ce qui ainsi vous évitera d'être ensuite la cible de spams encore plus nombreux.

Le premier conseil, c'est :*Ne demandez pas d'être supprimé d'une liste d'envoi, à moins d'être absolument sûr de l'origine du mail.*​On peut effectivement avoir réclamé de recevoir des messages informatifs, ou bien avoir oublié de décocher la case correspondante à l'occasion d'une inscription sur un site. Dans ce cas, vérifiez quand même s'il y a cohérence entre le site concerné et le lien sur lequel vous allez cliquer.

En revanche il n'y a peu de chance qu'un site louche qui vous envoie des messages non sollicités vous propose de cesser de vous importuner pour vos beaux yeux. Bien souvent c'est le moyen le plus efficace pour vous inciter à cliquer sur un lien, avec toutes les conséquences imprévisibles que cela peut entraîner.

En la matière, j'ai pu faire quelques expériences. Il ressort d'une part qu'après avoir demandé d'être supprimé d'une liste d'envoi d'un spam récurrent, j'ai continué à le recevoir encore longtemps. D'autre part, j'ai pu voir que d'autres types de spams que je me contentais de filtrer ont fini par ne plus du tout arriver dans ma boîte. Il suffit donc de prendre son mal en patience.


Le second conseil, c'est :*Désactivez l'affichage par défaut des images dans les mails reçus ou effacés*​(Dans Mail, allez dans le menu "Mail" > "Préférences" > onglet "Présentation", et décochez la case "Afficher les images distantes dans des messages HTML".)

En effet, en très grande majorité les images apparaissant dans les mails n'y sont pas réellement stockées, mais téléchargées depuis des sites web. En temps normal, ces sites reçoivent donc des requêtes émanant de votre ordinateur chaque fois que vous visualisez leur message.

L'expéditeur peut de ce fait savoir si son message a été lu, et quand, et depuis quelle adresse IP.

De plus, les requêtes correspondant à ces images peuvent contenir des informations supplémentaires permettant de vous identifier en tant que destinataire du spam (numéro spécifique, adresse mail). Un "moissonneur" d'adresses saura que votre compte est actif à votre insu, et retiendra votre adresse pour vous submerger de spam un peu plus tard.

La désactivation de l'affichage des images empêche tout cela.

Notez que les images que vos proches vous envoient sont normalement incluses dans le corps des messages ou attachées en tant que pièces jointes. Elles restent de ce fait parfaitement visibles malgré la désactivation.

Le cas échéant, si vous voulez tout de même visualiser un message publicitaire ou informatif avec l'ensemble de ses images extérieures, vous pouvez toujours cliquer sur le bouton "Charger images" qui apparaît automatiquement en haut à droite du mail.

En corollaire, la désactivation des images présente un autre avantage. Qu'il s'agisse de spam ou de messages attendus émanant d'organismes ou de sociétés commerciales :
- l'essentiel des textes publicitaires étant contenu dans les images, vous n'êtes plus agressés par la pub,
- vous ne voyez pratiquement plus apparaître que l'information qui vous est spécifiquement destinée, laquelle est stockée dans le corps du mail que vous avez reçu.
Vous ne verrez plus non plus les messages subversifs qui, afin d'échapper aux filtres automatiques, passent par les images (plus difficiles à analyser) .


_(EDIT: le temps que je tape tout ça, le sujet de la conversation a un peu changé. Mais c'est la suite de ce dont on parlait un peu plus haut, dans la page précédente)_


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En corollaire, la désactivation des images présente un autre avantage. Qu'il s'agisse de spam ou de messages attendus émanant d'organismes ou de sociétés commerciales :
> - l'essentiel des textes publicitaires étant contenu dans les images, vous n'êtes plus agressés par la pub,
> - vous ne voyez pratiquement plus apparaître que l'information qui vous est spécifiquement destinée, laquelle provient du corps du mail.
> Vous ne verrez plus non plus les messages subversifs qui, afin d'échapper aux filtres automatiques, passent par les images (plus difficiles à analyser) .



Et vous n'afficherez pas d'images pornos alors que les gamins ne sont pas loin...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A ce pr0pos, la couverture de Fluide Glacial de juin vaut le détour
> 
> et regardez le pied, c'est un iMac


Oui, je me faisait la réflexion. Sur la fenêtre qui est à l'écran, on voit nettement les trois boutons en haut à gauche et le bouton en haut à droite (qui sont très spécifiques à Mac OS X), et en haut dans le milieu une série de gros boutons qui ne sont pas sans rappeler ceux qu'on trouve dans Mail...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Donc le bon conseil, c'est :*Ne renvoyez jamais les messages indésirables*​


exact



> :*Ne demandez pas d'être supprimé d'une liste d'envoi, à moins d'être absolument sûr de l'origine du mail.*​


oui
ne le faire que depuis l'email de la newsletter ou le site maitre authentique
 et d'ailleurs parfois ces desabonnements marchent mal, et c'est pas forcement malveillant juste mal codé


> *Désactivez l'affichage par défaut des images dans les mails reçus ou effacés*​


oui
-----
ceci dit de manière globale je dirai que un bon filtre coté webmail vous zigouille tout ca AVANT arrivée dans Mail

j'ai déjà parlé de gmail? 
gmail ( qui filtrera très bien  les spams de vos autres comptes non gmail, si réglé pour)
+ indesirable Mail 
et vous serez tranquille, très tranquille
( genre un indesirable non filtré par trimestre !)


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2008)

Je rouvre le fil pour vous indiquer que ces derniers jours j'ai réussi à mettre fin à l'envoi d'un certain nombre de mails non sollicités. Leur filtrage commençait à engorger ma corbeille, et j'ai décidé de réagir.


Tous ces mails provenaient d'expéditeurs dont l'identité était manifestement usurpée. J'en recevais trois de ce genre par jour en moyenne.

Les messages étaient tous construits à peu près de la même manière. Ils incitaient notamment à cliquer sur un lien, chaque fois différent, mais dont la composition était toujours similaire, et qui devait très probablement m'identifier en tant qu'origine du clic.

Les sites visés par ces liens étaient tous hébergés aux États-Unis par une société de renom.


J'ai donc contacté par mail le service des plaintes de cette société (abuse@... .com). Je leur ai expliqué mon cas (tout en anglais), et leur ai fourni tous les élément nécessaires pour d'une part prouver ce que j'avançais et d'autre part leur permettre d'identifier les coupables.

J'ai été entendu, car *les envois ont cessé dès le lendemain*. :love:


Si vous êtes victime vous aussi de spam et que cela commence sérieusement à vous embêter, pensez qu'il y a peut-être un moyen d'y remédier.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2008)

Sinon, en ce moment et depuis plusieurs semaines, l'autre origine du spam que je reçois, et qui est construit sur le même principe, renvoit sur des sites hébergés en Chine.

Là, ça devient un peu plus compliqué, parce que la majorité des hébergeurs en question sont déjà reconnus par les instances occidentales comme responsables d'abus, et qu'ils sont très probablement impliqués dans le trafic.

Le filtrage est aussi difficile à pratiquer parce que l'origine des mails est usurpée (on sait seulement qu'ils passent souvent par des serveurs SMTP américains ou allemands, mais ça n'avance à rien) et parce que rien ne semble les distinguer au niveau du contenu des messages...

Pour l'instant je cherche un moyen d'atténuer la nuisance.


----------

